# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella Simac _ SX430D

## jimison

Καλησπέρα  σας.
Έχει πρόβλημα το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα,  δεν ζεσταίνει το νερό στο καζανάκι. Το Σίδερο δουλεύει κανονικά ζεσταίνει και σβήνει με τον θερμοστατη του και πατώντας το κουμπί του ατμού ακούγεται το κλακ της βαλβίδας. Ρίχνω ελάχιστο νερό χωρίς να βιδώσω τη τάπα στο καζανάκι αλλά βλέπω ότι δεν ζεσταίνει το νερό. Το άνοιξα και είδα ένα  κίτρινο καλώδιο γείωσης που βιδωνει πανω στο καζανάκι κομμένο προφανώς απο πτώση τις συσκευής. Το ένωσα αλλά τίποτα. Επίσης παρατηρώ ότι οι ακροδεκτες που κουμπώνουν πανω σε εναν απο τους δυο θερμοστατες (νομίζω θερμοστατες είναι αφού ακουμπούν στο καζανάκι) παίζει πολύ. Το έσφιξα αλλά τίποτα. Απο που να ξεκινήσω τι λέτε?  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## andyferraristi

Το πιο απλό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να μετρήσεις ωμικά την αντίσταση. Εάν έχεις ένδειξη μερικών (δεκάδων εάν θυμάμαι καλά) Ωμ, τότε η αντίσταση είναι ok. Συνχίζεις ελέγχοντας τους δύο θερμοστάτες (νομίζω είναι NC). Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να δείχνουν 0 Ωμ. Εάν όλα αυτά είναι ok, περίμενε να σου υποδείξει κάτι επιπλέον κάποιος εμπειρότερος ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το άνοιξα και είδα ένα κίτρινο καλώδιο γείωσης που βιδωνει πανω στο καζανάκι κομμένο προφανώς απο πτώση τις συσκευής. Το ένωσα αλλά τίποτα.


Σε καμιά περίπτωση από πτώση της συσκευής , αλλά έγινε στοχευμένα για τους εξής λόγους που υποθέτω.
1) Το καλώδιο αυτό για να κοπεί είναι τόσο ισχυρό που και αν κρεμάσεις όλη την συσκευή κρατώντας μόνο το καλώδιο της γείωσης και το γυρίζεις σβούρες κιόλας , δεν θα κοπεί ποτέ .
2) Και αν κοπεί , δεν θα είχε κάθετη τομή .
3) Πιθανόν κάποιος επειδή είδε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην συσκευή (π.χ. πτώση ρελέ/ ασφάλειας  και για να ξεμπερδεύει στα γρήγορα αφαίρεσε εγκληματικά την γείωση ).
4) Η πτώση της συσκευής δεν μπορεί να ταλαιπωρήσει / κόψει το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο (για της τροφοδοσίας από μπρίζα θα το συζητούσαμε).
5) Επειδή τα συγκεκριμένα κλιπς της γείωσης δεν τραβιούνται για να βγουν εύκολα / έχουν στοπ  (που απλός θα μπορούσε να την βγάλει την γείωση μαζί με το κλιπς ). Ήταν τόσο αρπακόλας που το έκοψε για συντομία .
 :Tongue2: 
Ο ένοχος αργότερα εντοπίστηκε  με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες

----------


## jimison

Έχεις δίκιο γιατί παρατήρησα πως ήταν κομμένο λοξά όπως κόβεις με το κοφτάκι!
Αφού έβγαλα τα καλώδια απο τους 2 θερμοστάτες που φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία, ο ένας με μπλε καλώδια κι ο άλλος με ροζ μετράω στον πρώτο 0,8 ΩΜ Και στον άλλο (όπου ο ένας  ακροδέκτης  που κουμπώνει έχει γίνει  πιο σκούρος από τους άλλους)  δεν έχω καμία ένδειξη τίποτα. Στην αντίσταση δεν μπορώ να βγάλω τους ακροδέκτες και μετράω όπως είναι δείχνει 38 ΩΜ ...........

----------


## andyferraristi

Υποθέτω ότι αντίσταση και ο ένας θερμοστάτης (αυτός με την ένδειξη 0.8 Ω) είναι εντάξει. Μάλλον ο άλλος είναι ο "ένοχος". Διευκρινίζω και πάλι ότι δεν είμαι και τόσο σχετικός. Απλά τυχαίνει να έχω ανοίξει κάποτε ένα ίδιου μοντέλου σίδερο, αλλά με άλλο σύμπτωμα ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ο ένας με μπλε καλώδια κι ο άλλος με ροζ μετράω στον πρώτο 0,8 ΩΜ Και στον άλλο (όπου ο ένας ακροδέκτης που κουμπώνει έχει γίνει πιο σκούρος από τους άλλους) δεν έχω καμία ένδειξη τίποτα


Σύμφωνα με 
http://www.eaparts.gr/search.aspx?In...ki#42734_marka
και στο 2ο και 3ο κλίξον (κωδ 41047 & 42734)  αν πατήσεις στο "εμφάνιση λεπτομερειών.
Αναφέρει και το μοντέλο σου (SX430D ) 
Επομένως και τα 2 κλίξον είναι NC (με διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες το καθένα ) 
Οπότε αν στο ένα λες ότι δεν έχεις ένδειξη το συγκεκριμένο πρέπει να αλλαχτεί (δεν γνωρίζουμε ποιο από τα 2 είναι για ποιους βαθμούς ). Πρέπει να το αναφέρει στο πλάι .




> Στην αντίσταση δεν μπορώ να βγάλω τους ακροδέκτες


Τα συγκεκριμένα κλιπς είναι ασφαλείας (δεν είναι σαν τα απλά κλιπς που ξεκουμπώνουν με απλό τράβηγμα ) αλλά έχει ένα λαμάκι στην μέση που πρέπει πρώτα να πιεστεί με κάποιο λεπτότερο κατσαβίδι να απασφαλιστεί από την τρύπα και ταυτόχρονα να τραβηχτεί.

----------


## jimison

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Βγαίνει εύκολα.  Θα δω αν γράφει κάτι και θα το αναζητήσω αφού ειναι και φτηνό οπως βλεπω.....

----------


## George Best

> Το πιο απλό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να μετρήσεις ωμικά την αντίσταση. Εάν έχεις ένδειξη μερικών (δεκάδων εάν θυμάμαι καλά) Ωμ, τότε η αντίσταση είναι ok. Συνχίζεις ελέγχοντας τους δύο θερμοστάτες (νομίζω είναι NC). Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να δείχνουν 0 Ωμ. Εάν όλα αυτά είναι ok, περίμενε να σου υποδείξει κάτι επιπλέον κάποιος εμπειρότερος ...


Απο τους θερμοστατες επαφης ο ενας ειναι NC και ο αλλος NO

----------

